# How to rip a CD



## johnpaul (Feb 16, 2002)

This is a fundamental question, but how do I rip a CD on my iMac G-5? When I ask iTunes to Import, it can't see the disc.

*JP*


----------



## tgal (Apr 6, 2005)

*If the CD is copy protected then it is not advisable. You can check and look for freeware/shareware appz that might help. *


----------



## johnpaul (Feb 16, 2002)

I discovered how to do it after posting here. A simple drag and drop from the Desktop to iTunes did the trick. Maybe it was too straightforward, and eluded me. Thanks for the mention of copyright, *tgal*. How about my other question on burning a DVD-RW - can you help me there? Since it's my own photos, there are no royalty issues.

*JP*


----------



## tgal (Apr 6, 2005)

*What version of Toast are you currently running?*


----------



## johnpaul (Feb 16, 2002)

I'm not using Toast - only the soiftware that came with the iMac G-5.

*JP*


----------



## tgal (Apr 6, 2005)

*Ok, I believe that if you want the ability to use an RW disk and not have to completely wipe if before writing new data on it you will need something such as Toast Titanium. I am not speaking from personal experience mind you, but I believe that is the route you need to go. They may have a trial version. Hope this helps.*


----------



## johnpaul (Feb 16, 2002)

Thanks, *tgal*, but I was hoping I could do it without having to buy more software.

*JP*


----------



## tgal (Apr 6, 2005)

*I understand, another option to consider (yes it involves spending money) but you might consider an external hard drive, something similar to what I do, get an enclosure such as one like which has a metal case not flimsy plastic (http://tinyurl.com/9fvvq) this and then put any internal hard disk drive of your choice that has an IDE connector like this (http://tinyurl.com/7hmke).*


----------



## johnpaul (Feb 16, 2002)

That sounds like overkill, but thanks for the suggestion.

*JP*


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

johnpaul said:


> A simple drag and drop from the Desktop to iTunes did the trick.


Yeah Macs have a way of being very easy and straight forward  Especially if you're used to Windows 

Is this a photo CD that you want to make? Do you have iLife05? If not, what programs do you have (be specific)...


----------



## johnpaul (Feb 16, 2002)

Yes, I have iLife05. What I want to do is back up two folders - one of Mp3s and one of photos. If I could do this once a week in a relatively painless manner, I'd be happy...for now.

*JP*


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

Load your pictures into iDVD. Put your blank disc into superdrive. Click on 'burn' (_bottom right corner_)


----------



## johnpaul (Feb 16, 2002)

What happens in a week when I want to add the most recent pictures? Can I simply drag the folder into iDVD again - and will it recognize the photos it burned the week before, and ignore them, only adding the new ones?

*JP*


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

I don't have or need a superdrive, so I've never used iDVD, but from the looks of it you'll be able to do what you want my choosing the "_Open an exsisting project_" option


----------



## johnpaul (Feb 16, 2002)

I'll sure give it a look, *Wet Chicken*, thanks.

*JP*


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

It was my pleasure to help. Hope it all works out for you


----------

